# Боль в ягодицах и крестце 3 года



## AndreyBeregnoy (2 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. 3 года назад после тяжелых упражнений в тренажёрном зале начал чувствовать некую боль в пояснице, где то в месте диска L5-S1. Ну нормальный, адекватный человек прекратил бы нагружать себя тяжелыми упражнениями и хотя бы поинтересовался  что это может болеть, может нужно прекратить тренировки и заняться лечением, но это было не про меня. Я дальше занимался и нагружал свой организм. Но после того как боль РЕЗКО усилилась, я вдруг задумался, что это может быть и решил поехать в больницу.

В больнице я попал к хирургу, он мне назначил рентген позвоночника(фото прикреплю).Конечно глядя на снимки он мне сказал больше заниматься тебе нельзя, физ нагрузки противопоказаны, обращайся своему терапевту пусть назначат тебе лечение, лфк, массаж итд....  И с этого времени у меня началась веселая жизнь. Но не всегда периодически боль отпускала, потом усиливалась. Проходил курс лечения не стероидными противовоспал. преп. боль утихала но не на долго. За это время в трен. зале я убрал полностью все осевые нагрузки(становую, разные тяги итд). Бывала вообще проходила на месяца 3-4, забывал о ней, потом возвращалась обратно. В основном всегда болел копчик. Делал 2 раза УЗИ(фото закл. приложу) Врач узист говорил, немного просевший позвонок, ну ничего страшного, проколись противовоспал. препаратами продолжай заниматься в зале, закачивай мышцы спины, и все пройдёт. Опять же закачивать мышцы я не удосуживался. Чувствую боль - что то там поделаю, становится легче, я перестаю делать упражнения на спину. И вот приблизительно год назад я начал чувствовать что у меня меньше болит уже крестец, а всё больше начинает болеть ягодица, и самое интересное, то левая, то правая, бывало такое, день болит левая, два дня болит правая, потом день вообще ничего не болит, терпел я терпел, решил сделать МРТ.

Сделал я МРТ. Там мне врач вообще сказала у тебя всё хорошо со спиной, попробуй проверить почки, может они дают боль(хотя я сам чувствую что это явно не почки).И вот я с этим заключением МРТ иду к доктору(травматолог), он меня ругает что я не делаю упражнения(лфк), низ поясницы(мышцы) у меня слабые, обязательно делать упражнения для укрепления спины и месяца через 3 - 4 всё пройдёт. Итак я беру себя в руки делаю все упражнения  которые он мне сказал делать - через месяц я чувствую хорошее облегчение, еще через месяц вообще болей нет, итак еще пару месяцев вообще забыл что такое боль(продолжаю делать упражнения типа гиперэкстензия). Всё хорошо, отлично себя чувствую. И вот мне нада было по работе поехать в другой город. Сажусь на поезд, еду туда, обратно, приезжаю домой и через день чувствую такую боль в ягодице что не могу стать на ногу, помогал только нимесил. Не знаю иза чего, но боль опять вернулась(думаю может лёжа в поезде раз трясло, если это вообще возможно). И что я имею на сегодняшний момент, боль в ягодице, либо с левой стороны, либо с правой, бывает болят сразу две, боль при ходьбе, в покое сидя, лёжа боль может утихать , иногда боль в области подвздошно крестцового сочленения, точно также то слева, то справа, оочень больно лежать на твёрдой поверхности, боль при кашле, чихании,когда переворачиваюсь на кровати , всё в ту же ягодицу. Делаю определённое движение, чувствую прострел, по задней части бедра. Уже начитался про всякие синдромы грушевидной мышцы.  Пробовал делать упражнения, ничего не помогает после них боль только усиливается. Живу в не большом городе, нет хороший специализированных врачей, мануальщиков итд.... Так только костоправы самоучки.

 Уважаемые знающие люди, подскажите пожалуйста что это такое может быть, как с этим бороться, и как это лечить. Фото, снимки, МРТ, УЗИ я приложу, если нужны будут еще сделаю, скрины итд...
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июл 2018)

Сейчас Вам нужны врач-невролог, массаж, ЛФК.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, Вы гиперэкстензию правильно делаете? Что закачиваете? Поясницу?
Она наверное у вас и так уже перегружена. Надо экстензию на ягодицы делать. Тогда они возьмут часть нагрузки на себя.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (2 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, сегодня был у терапевта, семейного врача, сказал он это седалищный нерв, выписал курс Нейровитан 1х2р.д + Зотек 300 1х3р.д. 7-10 дней. 
Сказал если не поможет направит к невропатологу. Такой вопрос, есть смысл покупать этот курс или сразу нужно было настоять на направлении к невропатологу?

@Александр_100,  в том то и дело пока делал экстензию(делал на горизонтальной скамье) отлично себя чувствовал, ровно до того момента пока не прокатился на поезде, ну кстати тогда еще не много перенервничал.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, Мышцы эта такая штука. Когда ты здоров, организм может компенсировать все внешние воздействия, факторы и организм не чувствует болей, каких-то проблем. А когда есть проблемы, то состояние мышц очень сильно начинает влиять на самочувствие. Это я по себе знаю.
Поезд запросто мог принести обострение (легко). Сколько суток ехали? Пассивное в основном лежачие и сидячие положение длительный период, а потом начали двигать и раз началось обострение, т.к. мышцы оказались не готовы. Плюс болтанка не очень для позвоночника. Я например со своей нестабильностью ездить в поезде не могу, т.к. спать в состоянии когда меня качает это катастрофа просто, я и спать не буду. Тут стоит расслабить мышцы и болтанка приведет позвонки в подвижность, что приносит обострение. Такой же эффект дает плавание. Плавать не могу, тоже только обострение.
У меня доходило даже до того, что помыться в ванной может принести обострение, т.к. вода, нагревание изменяется тонус мышц и этот влияет на самочувствие. 
По мимо силовой нагрузке про растяжку не забывайте. Нагрузка укорачивает мышцы и связки. Растяжка обязательно должна быть!


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (2 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, В поезде ехал 8 часов в одну сторону, ночью, логично чисто положение лёжа, типа спал. Назад уже лежал пол пути. Вот думаю наверное "разтрясло" хорошенько, а трясло оооочень сильно(кто ездит на УЗ, тот поймёт о чём я), потому что после двухмесячного перерыва вообще забывши что такое боль, я на след. день уже дома на ногу вообще не мог стать, по квартире ползал. Вот уже полтора месяца не могу собрать себя никак, боль не отступает, хоть лфк, плаванье итд...сегодня решился сходить к врачу, попробую пролечится препаратами. И вообще 3 года я слышу утверждение врачей, что немного просевший диск(L5-S1), немного "подорвал спину", ничего страшного тут нет, нормальная спина, всё пройдёт, а я иногда чувствую такие боли, что ходить не могу, без обезболивающих, неужели это всё мне даёт этот "немного просевший диск"


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июл 2018)

Ну как я и говорю, тряска да еще с расслабленными типа мышцами (во время сна) - это очень не хорошо, если есть проблемы. Я в поездах не езжу совсем.
Плавание - не очень та и пользу приносит. Вы там как плаваете? Более менее полезно плавать на спине. Плавание на животе - это тот же поезд. Нагрузки у пловцов и проблемы с позвоночником примерно такие же как и у тяжело атлетов, если брать профессиональный спорт.
Я думаю дело не в подсевшем диске дело в этом -
_При правильном положении сегментов тела, выполнение простых и сложных движений не вызывает проблем, движения оптимальны, амплитуда движений во всех суставах максимальна, зон статического перегруза нет. Это и есть основная задача осанки – предохранение системы от травмы, как острой так и накопленной и перегрузки за счет оптимального уравновешивания сегментов тела_.
Т.е. дело в том, что одни мышцы перегружены, а другие недогружены. В вашем случаи как и у многих поясница. А вы экстензию еще на эту поясницу. Зачем??? Что вы хотите достичь закачкой поясницы? Объясните? Укрепить и типа она будит держать позвонки и спину? Не правильное суждение! Я понимаю, что она у вас не болела пока типа занимались. Она не болела, пока мышцы были в определенном тонусе, потом тонус поменял и раз обострение. В том то и дело, что нужно закачивать те мышцы которые слабые в силу нашего образа жизни, чтобы не доводить до перегрузки определенные зоны в теле.
Вот пример. Как вы думаете какие виды спорта наименее вредные для позвоночника? И даже полезные, если этот позвоночник здоров конечно.
*Гимнастика без фанатизма и танцы (только не балет)! *Танцы как раз заставляют работать приличное количество мышц в теле. К сожалению вот эта мода - тренажерка, качалка - красивое тело, здоровье - это не всегда здоровье как оказывается!
*Тело по жизни нуждается в движении, чтобы максимальное количество мышц работало и немного в растяжке, т.к. с возрастом ткани укорачиваются!* А качалка это все только для красоты больше, ну и для заработка тех кто делает на качалках деньги.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Июл 2018)

Семейный врач Вам не поможет. лечиться у него будете долго, но бесполезно. Нужен невролог.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (3 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, Вообще не понятное для меня это всё. В 14м году мне поставили диагноз остеохандроз итд итп.... Болело не болела, колол, то отпустит то опять заболит. Ну как то так до 16 года доживаю, в принцепи, боль уходит всё хорошо. Надумал я поехать на заработки, ну поехал. Так вот самое интересное 3 месяца я работал на физически тяжёлой работе, целый день на ногах, и брал себе пару выходных за месяц, в весе потерял около 15 кг. И самое интересное я вообще не вспоминал что у меня когда то болела спина, она вообще меня не беспокоила, я на три месяца забыл за неё Вот как так интересно получается Ну потом приехал домой, опять тяжелые тренировки и опять она дала о себе знать. Зато сейчас, работа сутки/трое, без физического напряга, делаю лфк итд  - проехал разок на поезда, и она мне не даёт покоя


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (3 Июл 2018)

AndreyBeregnoy написал(а):


> Уже начитался про всякие синдромы грушевидной мышцы. Пробовал делать упражнения, ничего не помогает после них боль только усиливается.


Может не те упражнения делали. Может неправильно. Сей синдром не только упражнениями лечится.


----------



## Александр_100 (4 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, Болит значит биомеханика тела нарушена. Там где болит участки мышц перегружены. 
Как бы вам объяснить. Нагрузки разные бывают. Пока вы работали как говорите на тяжелой работе, то перекачали определенную группу мышц, а какие-то мышцы были не задействованы в силу того, что нагрузка однообразная. Пока все было в динамике, так сказать на одном дыхании ничего не болело. Потом нагрузка поменялась, приехали домой, тяжелые тренировки опять эта перегруженная зона дала о себе знать снова. А сейчас у вас тонус мышц уже ушел, а неправильная биомеханика в теле осталась, вот у вас и болит.
Ваша задача найти  те мышцы, которые у вас слабые и развить их, чтобы восстановить мышечный баланс в теле.
Чтобы вам было проще понять*. Я вам выше сбрасывал вы упражнение цапля можете делать???? Если можите делать - хорошо, возьмите гирю положите еще на ногу вместо коврика и продолжайте качать. *Болит поясница, закачиваем попу и часть нагрузки начинает держать ягодицы, а не поясница. 
Я почему про пользу танцев писал? Потому, что в танцах можно максимально задействовать все мышцы в теле в процессе танца. Проблема человека в том, что он не использует свое все свои мышцы на 100%. Из-за этого часть мышц просто не работаю, а которые используются перегружаются и начинают болеть. Да еще если перекос, статика сорвалась и все развалилось.
Почему такое странное упражнение цапля? *Потому, что задача укреплять ягодицы с расслабленной поясницей!*


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (5 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД,  Да это я так, уже мысли такие были, оно вроде бы по симптоматике похоже, а с другой стороны и не очень. Боль гуляет по двум ягодицам, то левая, то правая, или вообще обе, потом ягодици перестают болеть, начинает болеть крестец. Вот и пойми что именно болит, и что лечить, Врачи утверждают что боль в последствии именно просившего диска, и особо не углубляются в проблему...

@Александр_100, Да, я видил, буду делать когда пройдет острая боль, подлечусь пока, так сказать. Вы утверждаете что саму боль могут давать в том числе и сами мышци?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Июл 2018)

Мой вопрос:


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Может не те упражнения делали. Может неправильно. Сей синдром не только упражнениями лечится


Ваш ответ (возможно):


AndreyBeregnoy написал(а):


> @Игорь_ЕД, Да это я так, уже мысли такие были, оно вроде бы по симптоматике похоже, а с другой стороны и не очень. Боль гуляет по двум ягодицам, то левая, то правая, или вообще обе, потом ягодици перестают болеть, начинает болеть крестец. Вот и пойми что именно болит, и что лечить,


Если это ответ на мой вопрос, то я его не понял. Какие вы упражнения делали?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (5 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, еще одно упражнение делал, но его фото не нашел(стоя на коленях, руки за голову, туловище наклоны в низ, как бы скручивание). После как боль ушла начала делать
еще чуть поже, просто делал гиперэкстензию.

     

@Игорь_ЕД, Вышло у меня всё в разброс с фото))) Сначала лёгкие упражнение делал, через время подключил (фото парень в красной футболке) и еще через время делал только гиперэкстензию.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, здравствуйте! Посмотрите этот ролик 






Там пару упражнений есть.


AndreyBeregnoy написал(а):


> Уже начитался про всякие синдромы грушевидной мышцы.


Причём эти упражнения именно на грушевидную мышцу.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, Эти упражнения вредные для вас! Делать их не надо! Но это мое мнение разумеется.
Почему? Потому, что с этими упражнениями напрягается что? *Поясница! Можете потрогать прямо рукой её во время упражнения! *И какой смысл её напрягать? Она у вас болит и в спазме, будит болеть еще больше!
Замена для этих упражнений упражнения цапля, видео я давал. Принцип действия. Укрепляем ягодицы, и расслабляем спазмированую поясницу. Для чего? Для того, чтобы часть нагрузки переложить на ягодицы и пояснице будит по легче работать!


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (7 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, Да, я обязательно попробую. Спасибо!

@Игорь_ЕД, Да я видел , пробовал , но всё таки я склоняюсь не к грушевидки. Болит у меня вся левая, потом за пару дней боль уходят вся в правую часть, потом болят обе стороны, разве грушевидный синдром так гуляет


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Июл 2018)

Это хороший вопрос. У меня тоже болит то правая, то левая нога. Я тоже считаю, что для грушевидки это странно. Но совсем исключить это тоже как-то не получается.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (8 Июл 2018)

@Александр_100, мне сдесь врачи глядя на мой снимок(3х летней давности), сказали что у меня артроз левого повздовшно крестцового сустава. Ни один доктор у которого я был, за 3 года необратил на это внимания. А такая проблема есть, по симптоматике подходит, и вполне вероятно что меня этот недуг и мучает. Кароч думаю пойти сделать новый снимок всей тазовой области.Ато так получается я лечу возможно не то что нужно. А грушевидку я так и исключил, потому что боль то там, то там, то в верхней части ягодице, то в нижней. Мне кажется неможет она так гулять, и одновременно с обоих сторон.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, Артроз это почти стандартный диагноз. У меня артроз всех поясничных позвонков. На нем не надо за циклеваться. Нужно работать с мышцами. В любом случаи у вас там есть нарушение биомеханики в теле. Первопричина всех этих артрозов и т.п. мышцы, ткани, миофасциальный синдром и т.п. Да наверное диски подсели, позвонки начали нервировать корешки. Так почему происходит, потому, что у вас перегрузка в этом месте. Т.е. это место нужно разгрузить, наладить там нормальное движение. А это фактически нужно править всю биомеханику, всего тела, понимаете?! Нужно рассматривать тело от пятки до макушки головы. Вам лет всего 28, там этот артроз не на столько влияет на сколько вы думаете. Было бы лет 60, тогда да. Так, что мой совет ищите проблему в мышцах. Она возможно у вас например на грудном уровне. Обычно грудной плохо работает, поясничный перегружен, тазобедренные суставы могут плохо работать с другой стороны. Много вариантов.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (22 Июл 2018)

Сделал новый снимок костей таза. Уважаемые доктора, что скажете по снимку ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2018)

Снимки в студию.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (22 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, выше сегодня кидал снимок


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июл 2018)

На моем и этот не высвечивается. Дома посмотрю


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (22 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Хм, странно, через "Загрузить файл" кидаю , должно работать А если попробую через ссылку 
https://www.medhouse.ru/attachments/130019/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Нет артроза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

В анализах как? СОЭ, СРБ, мочевая кислота.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, сейчас на работе, помню только СОЭ - 10, дома буду сфотографирую весь лист с анализами.
 Один доктор сказал что у меня импиджмент Кэм т.с., что скажете по этому поводу?

@Доктор Ступин, По снимку видите какие не будь патологии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

По снимкам на импиджмент под сомнением, но дисплазия сустава, вернее головок бедренных костей есть, что вполне можно принять за САМ. ИМХО
Снимок с отведением


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а подробнее можно, какая, левая, правая? И по СОЭ что скажите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Обе, поэтому скорее дисплазия.

Анализы покажите.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, дома буду, покажу


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, биохимию не делал, не было времени.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Норма. Воспаления смелое нет.
Осталось дифференцировать дисплазию от импиндмента, или подтвердить их двойное наличие. Для боли импиджмент обязателен.

Тот врач что ставил Вам такой диагноз, что предложил?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тот врач что ставил Вам такой диагноз, что предложил?


 Абсолютно ничего, я просто показал ему снимок и спросил видит ли какие то патологии.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для боли импиджмент обязателен.


Это как, в смысле если импиджмент тогда будет болеть?
Кстати, рентгенолог написала заключение в карточке, патологии не выявлено, я уже поспешил обрадоваться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Так если врач увидел, то он знает что это такое.
Бегите к нему.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Врач с другой страны, в контакте я ему показал снимок, все приемы платные итд... Так что не представляется возможным у него лечится


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Тогда ищем бесплатного, но такого же умного, но рядом. Украина вроде? Где?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в том то и дело, если бы там где я живу был  толковый доктор, меня бы не оказалось на этом сайте. Я ж говорю мне наш врач рентгенолог написала в карточке что нет патологий. Она ничего не увидела на снимке. Итак твердит каждый врач к которому я обращался что боли из-за остеохондроза и тд...Я живу в Северодонецке. А тот врач из Самары. Кароч хожу вокруг да около.  И без толку все это.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Так и нас бы не было на форуме, если бы у Вас был врач.
У меня жена с города Изюма, что на реке Северный Донец.
Северодонецк ближе к Киеву или к Донецку.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Изюм не далеко от нас. Речка называется "Северский Донец"  Тот что ближе к Донецку. Восток Украины так сказать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Северский! Точно.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (23 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, может сделать УЗИ тазобедренного сустава, покажет что-то ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2018)

Синовит.
Надо.
До Донецка доехать можете?

Как лечить импиджмент уже нашли, начали?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Сейчас легче в Москву съездить, или в Харьков, Донецк это другое  другое "государство" куда тяжело добраться.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как лечить импиджмент уже нашли, начали?


Насколько я понял консервативное лечение не особо эффективно, при таких заболеваниях делают операцию, стачивают наросты, как я понимаю.
Или может , что то подскажете или порекомендуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Тогда в Киев, к Зинчуку.

Начинайте с простого.
Изложите все, что нашли по консервативному лечению.
Утвердим программу.
Начнете заниматься.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда в Киев, к Зинчуку.


Пока нет возможности куда то ехать, т.к работа.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Изложите все что нашли по консервативному лечению.
> Утвердим программу
> Начнете заниматься.


Ну я так понимаю пока нпвп, плюс определенные упражнения, минимизировать нагрузку на сустав. Правильно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Уже хорошо.
А физиотеорапия, лфк?

Минимизировать, значит уменьшить соударение.
Есть понимание, в какой момент объема движений это происходит?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А физиотеорапия, лфк?


Ну лфк я и имел введу упражнения. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Минимизировать, значит уменьшить соударение.
> Есть понимание, в какой момент объема движений это происходит?


А вот это самый такой сложный вопрос , объясню. У меня нет какой-то определенной боли в определенном месте, боли то с левой стороны, то с правой, бывает, задняя поверхность бедра, передняя, либо боль в ране сустава, правого, НО чаще левого, боль в паху(с лева),иногда больно становится на левую ногу, прострелы. Вот гуляет она по всей части пояснице, "задници" и обеих ног. Чаще всего страдает левая сторона.
Поэтому я не могу сказать боль при соударении или нет. Делал я тесты, вращал я ногу в разных ракурсах, вращение в наружную, внутренюю, отводил, в перед, назад в сторону, нет какой-то конкретной боли. Ну кароч очень размытая картина получается, нет определенных каких то симптом, которые указуют на определенную болезнь. Поэтому и хожу вокруг да около, хто знает что оно болит, остеохондроз или кости таза. Вот и делаю и снимки и УЗИ и МРТ, что там покажет и что может болеть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Поэтому без врача, никуда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

А про поясницу почему не сращиваете?
Боль при чихании ясно не от суставов, а от грыжи.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому без врача, никуда.


Тяжеловато найти толкового.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А про поясницу почему не сращиваете?
> Боль при чихании ясно не от суставов, а от грыжи.


Какраз сейчас немного покашливаю,а также при чиханье, покажу на фото, куда отдаёт боль(обвёл красным)
 Делал и снимки и УЗИ и МРТ, доктора говорят грыжи нет, немного просевшие диски L4-L5 L5-S1.
Может пофоткать снимки МРТ именно поясничного отдела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Пофоткать поясничного. А делать сустав надо.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Может быть такое, что все боли и за протрузий, а не больной сустав, даже если там есть патологии?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (24 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Если судить по этим снимкам, то боль от чихания, не от позвоночника.


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (25 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, насколько в печальном состоянии мой позвоночник?Некорорые говорят протрузии есть почти у каждого человека...


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

AndreyBeregnoy написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, насколько в печальном состоянии мой позвоночник?Некорорые говорят протрузии есть почти у каждого человека...


У вас почти идеальный МРТ, по сравнению с некоторыми!


----------



## Jeka27 (25 Июл 2018)

@AndreyBeregnoy, приветствую Андрей! Такая же картина как у вас, я футболист раньше играл на проф уровне, сейчас тренер. Только у меня болят ягодицы, то левая, то правая то сразу 2((( я думаю это нервы, может что то защемляет нервы и поэтому такие боли. Не нашли ответы?


----------



## Jeka27 (25 Июл 2018)

Думаю надо налегать на приседы, выпады, укреплять мышцы бедра переднего, заднего, ягодичные))


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (25 Июл 2018)

@Jeka27, Привет, не нашел, поэтому уже и начал рытся в своих тазобедренных суставах. Какое это зло - спорт!


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Июл 2018)

Jeka27 написал(а):


> Думаю надо налегать на приседы, выпады, укреплять мышцы бедра переднего, заднего, ягодичные))


Скорее не укреплять, а делать массаж. Бороться с МФС. 
Т.е. те мышцы которые слабые их нужно укреплять. Ягодицы укрепить хуже не будит. Попа она в основном только сидит и больше ничего не делает.
А те мышцы, которые перекачены, там нужно разрушать МФС.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2018)

У них кость в кость упирается при объемных движениях. Спортсмены оба.
Мышцы тут не причём


----------



## Jeka27 (3 Авг 2018)

AndreyBeregnoy написал(а):


> @Jeka27, Привет, не нашел, поэтому уже и начал рытся в своих тазобедренных суставах. Какое это зло - спорт!


Вот нашёл из за чего боли.
Из за синдрома кпс


----------



## Александр_86 (3 Авг 2018)

@Александр_100, кстати, вот очень интересно насколько влияет этот артроз! По мнению @Доктор Ступин он именно и является в 40-50% случаев проблемой.


----------



## Jeka27 (3 Авг 2018)

@Александр_86, причём тут артроз?)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> Кстати, вот очень интересно насколько влияет этот артроз! По мнению @Доктор Ступин он именно и является в 40-50% случаев проблемой.


На развитие артроза?


----------



## Александр_86 (3 Авг 2018)

Насколько артроз влияет на болевой синдром и сопутствующие проблемы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

Так у них он незначительный. Соударение причина, как вариант


----------



## Jeka27 (3 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так у них он незначительный. Соударение причина


У меня нет, сделал мрт пко, сходил к неврологу, сказали что боль в ягодицах, крестце, и в районе тбс, все из за синдрома кпс, ретролистез l5 позвонка, грыжи l5s1 и l4l5, все до 5мм, l5s1, давит на корешки с обоих сторон) кстати боль в тбс прошла резко без уколов и всяких нвпс, после того как я начал делать свою программу по йоге, и укреплению мышц кора. Видимо разжал нерв бедренный который давал боль)

Ещё причина хронических болей, это искривление таза, и то что нога одна длинней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Авг 2018)

Jeka27 написал(а):


> У меня нет, сделал мрт пко, сходил к неврологу, сказали что боль в ягодицах, крестце, и в районе тбс, все из за синдрома кпс, ретролистез l5 позвонка, грыжи l5s1 и l4l5, все до 5мм, l5s1, давит на корешки с обоих сторон) кстати боль в тбс прошла резко без уколов и всяких нвпс, после того как я начал делать свою программу по йоге, и укреплению мышц кора. Видимо разжал нерв бедренный который давал боль)


И хорошо!


----------



## Jeka27 (4 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И хорошо!


Спасибо, всем здоровья и здоровья вашим близким! Не болейте)


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Авг 2018)

Александр_86 написал(а):


> @Александр_100, кстати, вот очень интересно насколько влияет этот артроз! По мнению @Доктор Ступин он именно и является в 40-50% случаев проблемой.


Мне один знакомый хороший доктор всегда говорил, что артроз артрозом, но если расслабить и поддерживать в хорошем состоянии зажатые мышцы вокруг сустава, то возможно и про артроз забудешь. Наверное тут зависит от стадии болезни. Конечно последние стадии артроза уже влияют на 40-50%. А вот начальные вполне можно мышцами не вылечить, но остановить прогрессирование.


----------



## Александр_86 (6 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так у них он незначительный. Соударение причина, как вариант


А здесь как посмотреть,и незначительный может давать сильную боль,без осмотра разве можно иное утверждать? Хотя может есть какие-то клинические исследования на тему выраженности артроза и болей?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

Поэтому рентгенолог не ставит диагноз, а даёт заключение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2019)

Снимки МРТ и описание надо сюда поставить


----------



## AIR (27 Апр 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Мне один знакомый хороший доктор всегда говорил, что артроз артрозом, но если расслабить и поддерживать в хорошем состоянии зажатые мышцы вокруг сустава, то возможно и про артроз забудешь


----------



## roman11 (28 Май 2020)

Приветствую, @AndreyBeregnoy, Андрей! Нашли причину своих бед?


----------



## Ирина2020 (28 Сен 2020)

@Jeka27, скажите пожалуйста, вы вылечились? Если да, то как?


----------



## AndreyBeregnoy (11 Ноя 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, давненько с Вами общались.
Вот недавно сделал снимок, посмотрите пожалуйста, что на нем увидите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2020)

Еще бы дисплазию ТБС прибавил (ИМХО)


----------

